# Fishing Rod Stand Out of barn wood



## DwightSamerson (Oct 17, 2014)

I would like to make a rod stand for ten poles and I have wood from an old barn. Please help me with plans.


----------



## DerlC (Mar 5, 2013)

So are you the fisherman? I wish I could help with some plans of my own but I just built my rod holder from an old gun rack. I used the pattern on the side of the gun rack to lay out the sides of my rod holder. And yes it looks like a gun rack a little except it is longer and taller. But boy when you put your rods on it, everyone knows it is a rod holder then. 
I looked on the internet and found this page, maybe it will help you with your endeavor.:thumbsup:
http://landryamps.com/photographyjna/how-to-build-a-wooden-fishing-rod-holder
Oh, here is a picture of mine.


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

You might try searching google for "pictures fishing rod stand" and look at what you see. Click on the pinterest link and you will get many on each link.

When you find one that you like then you can copy it or post a link to it in this thread if you have a specific question.

Also if you list your tools available and your experience level others will have a better idea how to respond.


----------



## robbyz01 (Nov 13, 2014)

Mine simly is a 2 inch my 4 feet piece of wood with holes drilled in it


----------



## robbyz01 (Nov 13, 2014)

*by not my


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

robbyz01 said:


> *by not my


Robby, you can edit your posts by clicking 'edit' at the bottom, instead of posting an additional correction. FYI


----------



## ronbergley (May 19, 2014)

Search Google and you will find many. Take a look at this site for ideas: http://www.rodracks.co.nz/products/rod-racks/ Glad to see you pushing your woodworking skills.

Quaity Custom Interiors Custom Stairs and Millwork
www.qualitycustominteriors.com/
Ron


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Ten rods? Sounds like you have a problem! Better get on tackle warehouse and order some more....lol. I am going to follow this, my wife isn't happy with my thirty or so rods laying up on the beams in our ceiling for the winter....


----------

